# If you had a faintly positive preg test how did it turn out?



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

So I wanna know how often a faintly positive (and I mean FAINT) means pregnant.
Answer in the thread if the poll doesn't apply and you know about it- answer in the poll if you want.

ARGH








:


----------



## Jazzmin (Jun 29, 2006)

I have never had a false positive- no matter how faint the line was.


----------



## JeDeeLenae (Feb 5, 2006)

same here


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Every positive test I've ever had resulted in a baby. And I've had one of those positives that you only see in certain lights.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

So far the three posts and the 5 votes are making me







:





















:














:

I don't even know what to think right now.


----------



## Lizzo (Jul 26, 2005)

I was pregnant...and miscarried.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lizzo*
I was pregnant...and miscarried.

Did you vote that you had a period not a baby?


----------



## shelbean91 (May 11, 2002)

My faint line is now over 2.


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

Super faint lines both pgs. Congrats!


----------



## KrystalC (Aug 1, 2006)

I voted, but just thought I'd comment that with this pregnancy the line was so faint that I had to get confirmation from my husband that it was even there. I thought I was seeing things! My HCG was extremely low (only 24) when I had my blood drawn that day, so it was just barely enough to register as positive on the test. We were pretty sure I was going to end up with a chemical pregnancy, but the numbers just kept going up and up.

From everything I have ever heard or experienced, a false positive is EXTREMELY rare and you just can't determine the viability of a pregnancy from the relative darkness of the line. Sounds like congrats are in order if you ask me!!


----------



## Elowyn (Nov 3, 2003)

This happened to me four times. All four times, my tests went from negative one day, to positive for a few days (on a very sensitive test) to negative again, with ultimately negative bloodwork, and an eventual period.

My reproductive endocrinologist and I both think these were chemical pregnancies, or very early miscarriages. I ultimately decided to go on to adoption.

I voted that I had my period, not a baby.


----------



## Teensy (Feb 22, 2002)

My very faint line ended up as a blighted ovum (& a missed miscarriage four weeks after BFP).
My next pregancy had a faint line at first, but it got much darker a couple of days later. . . DS#1.

Good luck to you!


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

Well...I have 3 experiences with this....(disclaimer- I am a POAs addict- I can give you "reviews" on just about every brand of test, along with pictures of ALL of my BFP's







)

1. The first time I had been taking HPT's every other day from 9 DPO on. They were all BFN's. By 18 DPO (my LP is 18 days, so I wasn't "late" by that point or anything) I got a BFP. It was SOOO faint. However, I think I can chalk that one up to the brand (FRE)...because in future pregnancies I used it again and my lines were ALWAYS faint. Anyway, I was pregnant...HPT's for the next few days confirmed that. Unfortunately, though, I miscarried that baby a little after 6 weeks.

2. The addict in my rose out again, and I started testing in the afternoon on 8 DPO. I could only see a shadow of a line, very similar to an evap. But you know how your eyes just *know* there's something there when you've been TTC for a long time? LOL It was a realy line, and day by day they got darker. But I miscarried that baby as well.

3. Once again, POAS addiction got the best of me. 9 DPO I did the same as the last time- afternoon BFP, but SO faint that no "normal" person would've known it was there. Now I'm holding my baby girl.









I guess my experiences may not be what you're looking for, since I have reasons they were so faint, like a crummy brand (I hate FRE) and SUPER early testing.


----------



## Sonnenwende (Sep 9, 2006)

My line with my daughter was so faint, I thought I was insane. I took the test apart and everything to see it better. After a few ultrasounds, it was discovered that I had to have tested only 6-7 DPO. I thought I was testing the day I was supposed to get my period with my previously military cycles. Nope, and now my line is getting teeth.


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

the false positive i had was at the d*mn dr office, i *knew* i wasn't but they argued until the blood test came back. i had a very faint line, thought it was wishful thinking but just tested early. a couple days later there was no doubt, she's 10 months now! good luck!!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

It turned out to be pregnant....4 times!


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital*
Every positive test I've ever had resulted in a baby. And I've had one of those positives that you only see in certain lights.

Ditto that.


----------



## Celtain (Mar 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DreamsInDigital*
Every positive test I've ever had resulted in a baby. And I've had one of those positives that you only see in certain lights.

Ditto


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

I had three positives, two which resulted in babies. With my first I just had a feeling, took a test, and BFP, but the second line was faint. With my second I thought I had the flu and took a test, and it was BFP, not faint or anything-just like dd#2, who is very intense!







With the third positive I got it one day when my period was late, but tests later in the day were negative, and a blood test was negative later, and AF came. I still think I had a very early miscarriage though.


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

I had two faint positives and one resulted in DS the other was an early m/c.


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

When I had a super, super faint, only-can-see-it-in-certain-lighting, positive test last year, I was sure that I was not pregnant. So sure that I walked around wearing a pad for a 2 days after my period was due







Then I took another test at 14dpo (AF was due at 12dpo) and it was just slightly darker, but so faint I took pictures to show an online friend. Finally I decided I *was* pregnant and showed my DH the test when he got home and told him the news. He did NOT believe me and told me there was no line. My son is now almost 5 months old!







I did not get a regular intensity line on ANY test until 18dpo. I had my HCG levels tested the next week and they were completely normal. Hope it turns out how you want!


----------



## BrookeAD (Mar 15, 2005)

I never did get a dark positive with this one, but I am definitely pg.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

The line was dark today









I guess I will vote a little later- when I am "very much pregnant"


----------



## zjande (Nov 4, 2002)

See laura?! It's like they always say: "A line's a line!"









(my early pg test was also veryveryveryVERY faint, but I was in fact pregnant)

Congratulations!!!







:


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

Congrats!!!


----------



## stellimamo (Jan 9, 2006)

I have a 16 month old faint line. I've had one other + but it was a m/c.


----------



## sparkprincess (Sep 10, 2004)

I had a faint positive and ended up miscarrying. I chose other on the poll because I was 6 days late (never happens to me) and I had another faint (slight darker) positive and then I miscarried. Actually, maybe it was a blighted ovum? I really have no idea! But anyway, I chose 'other' because I'm pretty sure something was going on - it's not like the test was just wonky or something.


----------



## fiveyearsapart (Mar 16, 2006)

My faint hpts are pictured on my blog
www.fiveyearsapart.blogspot.com


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

I have had a few false-positives. I never have a period after. I dunno if they're early m/c or letting the test sit too long, or what. Its possible I guess as I have an IUD.

Otherwise, the only + hpts I've had were my 3 kids. My middle kid was fairly light the first time, but got darker as I retested. Other two were pretty "there".


----------



## adamsfam07 (Sep 9, 2006)

I took 3 tests, all were extremely faint lines, first two said not pregnant, the third said was. I ended up having a miscarriage.


----------



## Benji'sMom (Sep 14, 2004)

Get one of those digital read out tests, they're GREAT when you get a faint line! No more guessing!


----------



## jfrank411 (Oct 6, 2003)

With my ds, my BFP was very dark and there was no doubt that I was pg. With my dd, the line was super super faint. I almost thought I was just imagining the line, but I was def. pregnant. IMO a line is a line.


----------



## CarolynnMarilynn (Jun 3, 2004)

My story is earily similar, but my first hcg was 40 2 days after testing. Got dp to look and everything (he was under the sink at the time!)

Carolynn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KrystalC* 
I voted, but just thought I'd comment that with this pregnancy the line was so faint that I had to get confirmation from my husband that it was even there. I thought I was seeing things! My HCG was extremely low (only 24) when I had my blood drawn that day, so it was just barely enough to register as positive on the test. We were pretty sure I was going to end up with a chemical pregnancy, but the numbers just kept going up and up.

From everything I have ever heard or experienced, a false positive is EXTREMELY rare and you just can't determine the viability of a pregnancy from the relative darkness of the line. Sounds like congrats are in order if you ask me!!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

I got really faint pos with all my pg even my 2 m/c. The only difference between the 2 term pg and the 2 m/c was with the 2 m/c the line stayed super faint and never got darker.

Here are the pics of the hpt's from my last pg http://hrdmrdajfd.tripod.com/formyfr...atlvr/id9.html you can see how faint the line was.

Something to remember about hpt's to not all detect the same level of hcg one test could be 100mIU and another 25mIU so a dark 25mIU would = a very light 100mIU depending on the level of hcg in the urine. And 2 tests in the same pack of hpt's can sometimes vary in the line color because of variations when the test is manufactured.

If you take a hpt and the line shows up in the time limit it is a







if the line shows up after the time limit then you can consider it a false







but you should retest the next day or so to make sure. For it to be a







the line should be the same color as the control line only lighter in intesity. If the line is grey or looks like a depression in the test that is not a









The odds of getting a true false







is less than 1% so if you see a line no matter how faint you are pg. Sometimes af will come on time if the line is super faint because there was a pg, called a chemical pg, or very early m/c. Where the egg implanted just long enough to release hcg into the blood, but for whatever reason couldnt stay there.


----------



## Nature (Mar 12, 2005)

3 faint tests for me. Two of them blighted ovums and missed m/c. One of them a beautiful baby girl.


----------



## yogachick79 (Apr 4, 2006)

DS who just had his first birthday was a VERY faint 2nd line. I retested at work (worked in a dr's office that only had the sticks) and that came back just as faint but just as there as the one at home that morning.

So yes, could just be the brand or VERY early on.


----------



## Desdamona (May 2, 2003)

My faint PG test -- then (can you even see that second line to the right?) and now! Congratulations on your own faint line.


----------



## kristenburgess (Sep 15, 2002)

my first son was a very, very faint line that showed up late. My third baby was also somewhat faint but not so faint as our middle one


----------



## danieliausmama (Jul 25, 2004)

My line was faint when I tried the test on the first day I missed period(or hoped to miss it). When I repeated the test after a week the line was not so faint anymore. It also depends how long you did not pee or drink before taking the test - the longer, the more concentrated urine is, the darker the line will be.


----------

